
Is Twitter censoring the DNC leaks? - jaytaylor
http://scala.sh/twitter-censorship-20160724/
======
elgabogringo
Yes they are, if by censoring you mean they are actively choosing not to
promote it because of their political beliefs. That doesn't mean it's a policy
or evidence of collusion with the DNC.

When the articles came about about the team at facebook that managed the
trending feature, it turned out to be a bunch of low-paid contractors fresh
out of school. Not surprising they'd be left-leaning in the valley.

Now twitter? Right downtown on 10th(?) and Market? Fair to say your employees
(and prospective hiring pool) leans left. Without a concerted effort the
output of any team there is going to lean left.

I don't know if this excuses the behavior. To me it's almost a little scarier.
We have a bunch of people running media that aren't even aware of their
biases. A sort of leftist privilege.

~~~
huac
the DNC isn't left wing; many left wing commentators are unhappy with how the
DNC suppressed the left-wing candidacy of Bernie Sanders.

~~~
elgabogringo
The fact that you don't realize that the DNC is left wing is a great example
of the leftist privilege I'm talking about.

Yes, the DNC is left wing. It's way to the left of the RNC. It's just not as
far to the left as Sanders.

~~~
huac
The DNC being to the left of the Republicans does not make it left wing. If
you're going to grade on a scale, the US Democratic party is centre-right by
world standards. '

It's not leftist privilege to demand better from the government. It's centrist
privilege to accept uncritically the status quo.

------
zitterbewegung
How is this censoring when it could be that one hashtag is just more popular
than another? Applying hanlon's razor here.

------
crucifiction
I doubt that tweets/second is the only metric used to determine what is shown
in trending.

